# LD50 Table



## Kugellager (Nov 26, 2002)

Please click here for an excellent LD50 table comparing many of the most venomous scorpions with several other venomous animals. Please note that the lower the number the more dangerous the venom.  Also remember that just because one particular scorpion has a higher LD50 than another; does not necessarily mean that it is less dangerous to humans. 

*Scorpions*

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~chuaeecc/venom/rpotent.htm

http://www.terra-animals.de/animals.php?mode=LetaleDosis&species=Scorpiones

http://bugs.ufl.edu/walker/ufbir/chapters/chapter_23.shtml <---Insects

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1816706&postcount=25 <---- Tityus ssp.

For example...note the LD50 for C.exilicauda and P.transvaalicus.  P.trans. has a significantly weaker venom(higher LD50 #) than C.exilicauda but because P.transvaalicus is a larger scorpion that generally injects more venom it is about equal or slightly more dangerous than C.exilicauda.  There has not been a death in the US from C.exilicauda since 1964. 

Another point to remember is that a scorpion can control the amount of venom and in some species, the type of venom injected. This will also determine the effects of any sting.

Scorpion Sting Information

*Specific Species Information*
Androctonus australis hector

*Snake Venom LD50*
http://www.kingsnake.com/toxinology/LD50/ld50sc.html

http://www.venomdoc.com/LD50/LD50men.html  <---With some discussion.

http://www.seanthomas.net/oldsite/ld50tot.html

http://members.iinet.net.au/~bush/myth.html <---Australia Snakes

*Other Biologically Derived Toxins with LD50*
http://www.ehs.ufl.edu/Bio/toxin.htm

*Other Venom Information*
http://www.venomdoc.com/

John

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

